

1984 Lee Iacocca Chrysler commercial - MikeCapone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nppKMomMP-4

======
MikeCapone
I've been reading Lee Iacocca's autobiography recently and found his business
story pretty interesting. This made me look up these old commercials. I'm
posting it here mostly to see if anyone else has been reading up on old Lee
and what they think.

